# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Update on the 5.5 gal DIY filter tank.



## imported_ryuken168 (Feb 2, 2003)

I posted this on a DIY topic few months ago.
Here is the update so far.
I took pictures to see if it would make the cut in a this months AGA contest. The tank is not good enough to winner yet. The plants has not grown into the way I plan. Here a peek on a half baked tank.
Please no how to or suggestions on the aquascape since this is my canvas and my vision.

Enjoy the pictures
Kenneth














































Aquatic Bliss


----------



## imported_ryuken168 (Feb 2, 2003)

I posted this on a DIY topic few months ago.
Here is the update so far.
I took pictures to see if it would make the cut in a this months AGA contest. The tank is not good enough to winner yet. The plants has not grown into the way I plan. Here a peek on a half baked tank.
Please no how to or suggestions on the aquascape since this is my canvas and my vision.

Enjoy the pictures
Kenneth














































Aquatic Bliss


----------



## imported_ryuken168 (Feb 2, 2003)

Here is a close-up of my livestock.
Microrasbora.










Aquatic Bliss


----------



## imported_ryuken168 (Feb 2, 2003)

Here is another view from a different side.










Aquatic Bliss


----------



## imported_ryuken168 (Feb 2, 2003)

Here is another view from another different side.
This sits on my desk next to my computer.
This tank will not make the AGA deadline, but will be ready for Robert's 2nd AB contest.



















[This message was edited by ryuken168 on Tue September 09 2003 at 11:27 AM.]


----------



## imported_ryuken168 (Feb 2, 2003)

This 7 3/4" cube tank will be my final challenge w/ small tanks.
I received this cute tank from a importer in Asia.
I'm working out a deal to get more of these tanks.
The glass on these cubes are twice as thick as 10 gal. and includes a HOB filter and 7 watt CF light.
I'm working with the company to upgrade the package to a plant cube. The plant package will include a 13 watt CF 7100k and a powerhead half that size at 60 GPH.









Aquatic Bliss


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Lucky dog; Microrasbora is something I've been wanting for a long time. Someone should really spearhead the effort to increase species availability at large. Tank looks sweet!

2la


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Wow, looks awesome, you are my new hero. Keep up the good work. Looks a lot bigger than a five gallon.

*Journal Database*


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2003)

Good job with the tank. 

Microrasbora looks interesting indeed. I can't wait to see that cube tank setup and I might even invest in one as well.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Ken,

I can't remember, did you make that overflow/partition yourself? I'd like to do something similar in one of my 5.5s


----------



## imported_ryuken168 (Feb 2, 2003)

The brand name of the cube is Alife made in Taiwan. I'm wait on the smaller, lower flow powerhead and a 13 watt CF light. My friend had problems keeping Glosso low w/ the 7 watt light.
The cube comes in two trim colors either black or silver that is the corner plastic and the light.
I had in mind to stock the 4.5 gal with Endler, but gave to my friend to breed. At the same time my importer got some Microrasboras in from Taiwan. I'm hoping to stock some in a 125 gal. that I'm working on, but was not sure if they would school or if I can get anymore.
The overflow was cut from one piece 1/4" of smoke color plastic that belong to a old table top. I used a acrylic cutter from Homedepot cost $3 and a grinder for the overflow lip.
One cut piece is the width and height of the inside of the tank and the 2nd piece is the height of the tank and the length of the powerhead.
If I had more of the plastic, I would love to do one on a 20 or 33 long tank. That would leave me enough space to add a CO2 reactor.

Here is the list of plants in the 4.5 gal.

Ricca fluitans, Anubias petite nana, Anubias nana stardust, Glossostigma elatinoides, Cryptocoryne wendtii, Ludwigia repens x arcuata, Vesicularia sp., Blyxa sp., Tonina Fluviatilis, Didiplis diandra, Myriophyllum propinum, Micranthemum Micranthemoides, Eleocharis parvulus and mermaid weed.

Thanks
Ken

Aquatic Bliss


----------



## imported_ryuken168 (Feb 2, 2003)

A little more on the 4.5 gal.
The original idea I had for this aquascape is a tropical beach look. Like where the beach end and the forest starts. The main plants I had in mind for that look was the mermaid weed and the Myriophyllum propinum, which both have the palm leave shape. That is why I use this color gravel.

Ken

Aquatic Bliss


----------

